
Physicists Confirm Quantum Theory Proposed in the 1930s - joeyespo
http://www.sci-news.com/physics/quantum-tunneling-water-05422.html
======
gus_massa
This story was submitted with the current title, but from the URL it is clear
that sci-news change the title before. The previous title was better. I guess
it was something like "Physicist confirm quantum tunneling in water" that is
more specific and makes more sense.

